
Kawa 2.0 released - samiryusf
https://sourceware.org/ml/kawa/2014-q4/msg00112.html
======
pjmlp
I wonder if it is faster than Clojure on Android.

Does anyone know?

I am still hoping that Clojure 1.7 will finally be fast enough.

~~~
sitkack
This old, but you might be able to rerun it.
[http://per.bothner.com/blog/2010/Kawa-in-
shootout/](http://per.bothner.com/blog/2010/Kawa-in-shootout/) Back in 2010
Kawa looks to be beating Clojure pretty handily. Not sure how well Kawa fares
under robovm. All worth a weekend hack for those with some time.

------
sciurus
Here is a link to the LWN article referenced in that post -
[http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/623349/ba6d590bfc71a537/](http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/623349/ba6d590bfc71a537/)

If you enjoy it, please consider subscribing to LWN!

------
th0ma5
I had a lot of fun with Kawa and the JVM until I discovered Clojure and
Leiningen... really Kawa could use a building and dependency infrastructure
like Leiningen. Anyway, Kawa is a lot of fun, too.

------
samiryusf
As much as I like clojure; The idea of having a pure Scheme and the ability to
play with SICP code on JVM is tempting

------
megatroll
This is really interesting. Going to try it out later tonight!

